# snail control



## davideyre (26 Mar 2008)

am looking for a fish that will eat some of my snail infestation. at the moment they seem to come back as fast as i can pull them out of the tank!

clown loaches are out, as the tank is only 125l. like some other people on the forum i have noticed that dwarf/chain loaches seem to be really expensive, not sure if that has always been the case. any suggestions apart from these two species? (sorry to all the snail lovers on this part of the forum!)

thanks


----------



## Ed Seeley (26 Mar 2008)

Lots of snails can be a sign of overfeeding.  Maybe try cutting back the food for a week or so and see if that helps?  Otherwise maybe a trap might be better than adding a fish?  Just a container with some food in that fish can't access will soon have the snails filling it overnight.


----------



## johnny70 (26 Mar 2008)

easiest way as Eds has said is cut down your feeding, this is a major factor in snail populations exploding out of control, dwarf chain loaches are fab for getting the others that just wont die

JOHNNY


----------



## nry (26 Mar 2008)

What they said.  I now feed my fish once per day, missing 1-2 nights per week.  Snails are still here but way way less than when I fed twice daily.  Also keep on top of any decaying plant matter etc, this is simply food for snails.


----------

